# Habanos Verify - iPhone



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Asking all the iPhone nuts out there....when trying to do the verify on the habanos website, does anyone know how to get the “verify characters” part to actually show up on an iPhone? Only way I can see it is on my windows laptop. 
I’ve even tried my iPad and wife MacBook. Any tips and tricks would be appreciated. 
Cheers,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I just don’t think the site is mobile friendly, that being said I have no issues with my MacBook but I use Firefox and not safari 


Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Not to jack this thread ..but the new Firefox is light years ahead of the last...the whole browser is now html5...very efficient and fast...

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> I just don't think the site is mobile friendly, that being said I have no issues with my MacBook but I use Firefox and not safari
> 
> Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


I haven't tried Firefox on the Macbook yet. I will have to give that a try when i get home.

I have downloaded chrome and firefox onto my Iphone and nothing works. I guess the website isn't mobile friendly. 
(What is the world coming to....when a website isn't mobile friendly...we are all doomed) :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Shaver702 said:


> Asking all the iPhone nuts out there....when trying to do the verify on the habanos website, does anyone know how to get the "verify characters" part to actually show up on an iPhone? Only way I can see it is on my windows laptop.
> I've even tried my iPad and wife MacBook. Any tips and tricks would be appreciated.
> Cheers,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant say for sure as i have never used the site.:vs_cool:


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Shaver702 said:


> Asking all the iPhone nuts out there....when trying to do the verify on the habanos website, does anyone know how to get the "verify characters" part to actually show up on an iPhone? Only way I can see it is on my windows laptop.
> I've even tried my iPad and wife MacBook. Any tips and tricks would be appreciated.
> Cheers,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not just iPhones. My Android phone cant get it to show up either - even when requesting the desktop site.

Haven't tried it on my tablet.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

You talking about the GZFHI image in this screenshot? Using Chrome (on Android).









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

TCstr8 said:


> You talking about the GZFHI image in this screenshot? Using Chrome (on Android).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one browser I haven't tried on my phone lol

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

So far nothing is working on my iPhone. I have downloaded them all and nothing 🤨


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

